# Coaster Noordborg /Delfzijl 1962



## SIEMON

The last original coaster in the netherlands built 1962 
we hope that this stay in the netherlands and in his home town Delfzijl
zie de website coaster noordborg and give your answer in the guestbook .

one of the shiplover's from this ship 

first name Noordborg
second name Azolla 
last name Alk


----------



## Runrig

She is certainly not "the last original coaster in the Netherlands". What about the ANDA for a start?

Where is the NOORDBORG now? I thought that the van der Kamp company was bringing her back to original condition.


----------



## SIEMON

De noordborg is for 98% orginal that is the Anda not ,the Noordborg is in the netherlands S'Gravendeel /zuid holland yes Dick van der Kamp shipsales is bringing her back , you can see the restauration and foto's of the Noordborg
on the website of the Noordborg in google you type coaster Noordborg andyou see our website and a guestbook i hope you write something , i have been on board this summer i hope it will come to Delfzijl


----------



## Tankman

There is a very high quality resin model kit produced in Holland of this ship:http://www.artitec.nl/index.php/en/kits/item/kits-h0-coaster?category_id=122


----------



## SIEMON

*hello tankman*

I bought this model and it is a lot of work but it is ready now 

there is also a website of the coaster Noordborg 

greetings siemon


----------



## Tankman

Siemon, I have recently purchased this kit from the UK supplier Langley Models, and will be building it over the next couple of months. With the aid of the excellent photos on the Noordborg site I have high hopes of producing a good representation of the full size vessel and will post photos of the completed model in the future.
Chris


----------



## SIEMON

*Coaster Noordborg*



Tankman said:


> Siemon, I have recently purchased this kit from the UK supplier Langley Models, and will be building it over the next couple of months. With the aid of the excellent photos on the Noordborg site I have high hopes of producing a good representation of the full size vessel and will post photos of the completed model in the future.
> Chris


Hello Chris that is super you can send me some photo's of you model Noordborg
e mail [email protected] and to the website of the Noordborg

greetings siemon


----------



## Tankman

*Coaster Noordborg*

As promised here are a few photos of the finished model. A glass case is on order and I now have to try and represent the sea on the model's baseboard.

Chris


----------

